# Maine Yarn Shops



## knittyben (Dec 31, 2012)

We will be travelling up the coast of Maine along route 1 in September and would like to know if you can recommend a LYS. I checked out knitmap and a friend also suggested a shop in Bath as being excellent. Any other ideas would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

I can recommend Casco Bay Fibers in Freeport as well as Hook, Yarn & Stitcher in Farmingdale. There is also Mother of Purl in Freeport as well.


----------



## Debbie D (Sep 21, 2014)

Mother of Purl Yarn Shop on Rt one in Freeport is a great place. Friendly staff, nice selection of yarn and patterns. Yarn Cellar in York is also another nice place. Enjoy your road trip.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Mother of Purl on the south end of Freeport!! Love this shop. The Ball nod Skein in Kennebunkport is good. The one recommended in Bath, Halcyon Yarns, is excellent. If you were heading inland a bit, Rosemary's Yarns in Windham is excellent. Rock land and Belfast both have yarn shops, but I haven't visited either, yet!
Have a wonderful time in my state.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Rosemary's Yarn is a great store.


----------



## elliekluge (Feb 11, 2015)

Casco Bay Fibers and Mother of Pearl in Freeport, Halcyon Yarn in Bath, Quilt Divas in Rockland is a quilt shop with a nice selection of yarns (two birds with one stone if you also quilt) Heavenly Socks in downtown Belfast is a small shop just loaded with treasures and the staff is great, Shirley's Yarns and Crafts in Hancock.......this should get you started. Enjoy your vacation here in Maine. Remember, any yarn bought on vacation is not stash...it's souviners!


----------



## elliekluge (Feb 11, 2015)

Oops! I forgot The Cashmere Goat and Swan's Island. Yarns, both in downtown Camden!


----------



## knittyben (Dec 31, 2012)

So many wonderful shops! Thank you all. I do most of my knitting for charity and I have far too much stash but what's a little more to love and caress and I would love to start something new for myself or DIL's 40th birthday.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knittyben said:


> We will be travelling up the coast of Maine along route 1 in September and would like to know if you can recommend a LYS. I checked out knitmap and a friend also suggested a shop in Bath as being excellent. Any other ideas would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks in advance.


If you like snooty there is one in Freeport. Grace Robinson and Company.. If you want to buy American made yarn from a Maine company here's one.

http://www.quinceandco.com


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> If you like snooty there is one in Freeport. Grace Robinson and Company.. If you want to buy American made yarn from a Maine company here's one.
> 
> http://www.quinceandco.com


I will be traveling up the coast in September as well. I can't wait to visit the snooty shop. Thanks for the link to Quince and Co.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

WendyMargaret said:


> I will be traveling up the coast in September as well. I can't wait to visit the snooty shop. Thanks for the link to Quince and Co.


Yes, do visit the snooty shop. (I've been there.) But then, drive a bit farther up Rt. 1 to Mother of Purl. You won't regret it.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Windmill Knitter said:


> Yes, do visit the snooty shop. (I've been there.) But then, drive a bit farther up Rt. 1 to Mother of Purl. You won't regret it.


Thanks. I will.


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

WendyMargaret said:


> Thanks. I will.


In doing that, stop by Casco Bay Fibers, you will be going right by it. Great store and very friendly.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

gracemd said:


> In doing that, stop by Casco Bay Fibers, you will be going right by it. Great store and very friendly.


Thanks for the recommendation. Luckily my DH is tolerant of my interest in exploring new yarn shops.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

If you get up near Elsworth, just up rt 1 from there in Hancock is a small yarn/gift shop called Shirley's. They have an amazing amount and selection of yarn there, as well as some nice gifts to take back with you.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Debiknit said:


> If you get up near Elsworth, just up rt 1 from there in Hancock is a small yarn/gift shop called Shirley's. They have an amazing amount and selection of yarn there, as well as some nice gifts to take back with you.


I don't think we will get up that far although I would dearly love to visit Swans Island again. I will keep in mind for a later trip.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

WendyMargaret said:


> I will be traveling up the coast in September as well. I can't wait to visit the snooty shop. Thanks for the link to Quince and Co.


Don't wear jeans. I just wish I'd have whipped out the $7000 check I have in my cubby-hole. And don't plan on trying out any needles, as they have them behind the counter and won't let you back there to even look at them. After you have what yarn they "think" you can afford they'll rush you to pay for it. Good luck. I won't grace ( pun intended) their premise ever again. BTW Cuddle Down is Down the street. Better bring$$$$$ for that place.

P.S. don't even bother to mention 2AATTUML socks. They don't believe socks can be made that way...All in all snooty is a perfect label.


----------



## chinalake66 (Sep 21, 2013)

I love Snrleys yarn shop too...but if you make it inland a bit, I highly recommend The Yard Goods Store in Waterville. It is the complete opposite of snooty - very warm, welcoming and helpful, and a huge inventory of quality yarn. Happy travels!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chinalake66 said:


> I love Snrleys yarn shop too...but if you make it inland a bit, I highly recommend The Yard Goods Store in Waterville. It is the complete opposite of snooty - very warm, welcoming and helpful, and a huge inventory of quality yarn. Happy travels!


I'm sure the "ladies" and I use that term loosely are "from away" if you get my drift.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Don't wear jeans. I just wish I'd have whipped out the $7000 check I have in my cubby-hole. And don't plan on trying out any needles, as they have them behind the counter and won't let you back there to even look at them. After you have what yarn they "think" you can afford they'll rush you to pay for it. Good luck. I won't grace ( pun intended) their premise ever again. BTW Cuddle Down is Down the street. Better bring$$$$$ for that place.
> 
> P.S. don't even bother to mention 2AATTUML socks. They don't believe socks can be made that way...All in all snooty is a perfect label.


Oh oh. I live in jeans. Better throw on some jewels before I go there.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

WendyMargaret said:


> Oh oh. I live in jeans. Better throw on some jewels before I go there.


You better. And make sure you speak the Queen's English.


----------



## knitnut2 (Jun 13, 2012)

Shirley's Craft/Yarn/Gifts shop...on the right side of Rt 1 in Hancock just a few miles outside of Ellsworth ME.
Wonderful selection of yarns and craft supplies.


----------



## ChatChewSew (Aug 9, 2011)

The Yardgoods Center in Waterville is a MUST visit. Always helpful personnel, and especially fun if the owner, Joyce, is in the store! Also happened to think there's something called Fiber College on the coast, if memory serves, held annually in September. Search for it online and see if your schedules coincide. In any event, I know you'll enjoy your trip!


----------



## EVK90344 (Mar 9, 2011)

Don't forget Over The Rainbow on School St. in Rockland. Very friendly and helpful folks with lots of samples to look at. Cashmere Goat in Camden is also very pleasant. Chairs to sit in and beautiful view of Camden Harbor from your chair.


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Last June, I was at The Yarn Sellar, Route 1 York , ME. Their web site: www.YarnSellar.com - I was with my daughter who does not knit and she had limited time. I didn't get much further than the buttons. My daughter was looking for baby yarn, so I would knit a baby sweater for a friend of hers. There was a lot of stock but I never got to explore the yarn.


----------



## knittyben (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks you ladies again for all this wonderful input - just too many great choices. The ladies who live in Maine seem to be very blessed to have so many great yarn stores around. I have been reading a lot about Maine and am getting very excited about visiting there. I have been there very briefly several times but this is the first time I will have so much time to explore. Where I live in Westchester County there are only two real yarn stores, both very pricey and not real friendly.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Second the Yarn Sellar in York. Keri the owner has her own yarn from her sheep as well as other Maine yarns. there are several great yarn shops in Portland. Ball and Skein are in Kennebunk Lower Village. Quince and Co. yarn and Swan's Island yarn are terrific! Have a great time!


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't know how far up the coast you are traveling, but if in Camden, drive to the top of Mt. Battie in Camden Hills State Park. If you go to Mount Desert Island, drive to the top of Cadillac Mountain. Rock port is a beautiful little village, too.


----------



## maggscott (Feb 28, 2013)

Check out the Yarn Sellar which is in Southern Maine right on route 1 between Kittery and York Beach - on your left as you head north.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow! Just reading all these recommendations makes me want to jump in the car and get going!


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Jean K said:


> Wow! Just reading all these recommendations makes me want to jump in the car and get going!


Come on down! Or over! Or up! We love visitors to our beautiful state.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks guys. I am ready to explore Maine yarn shops. You have really been outstandinglying helpful!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

If you are going to be in the lower part of Maine, maybe a good idea to take a day and hit Webs in Mass. They are the ultimate yarn store. Also right up from them is the Yankee Candle store. There is a nice restaurant at the Candle store also. Wonderful adventure.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

The Yankee Candle store is no attraction for me. Just driving by makes me sick from the fumes. But I am going to Webs soon. Can't wait. End of summer sales. Woo hoo!


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Have a great trip Wendy. When you get back, if you have the time, will you please share with us which shops you visited and any other particulars you'd like to share about the shops.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

jackie1595 said:


> Have a great trip Wendy. When you get back, if you have the time, will you please share with us which shops you visited and any other particulars you'd like to share about the shops.


I will and I hope the OP does too.


----------



## TagandLink (Nov 1, 2013)

My experience with Grace Robinson in Freeport: On an impulse buy I got a set of circular needles only to get home to find out she'd charged me $25 MORE than the going rate. Shame on me for not knowing the price beforehand.
Thinking she maybe had the price wrong, I called the store only to be told that the purchase I'd made the day before and hadn't opened yet could only be returned for store credit! I asked if she could send me a skein of yarn as a token of good faith for a disappointed customer. I never heard back from her.
A good friend of mine said, she's a local shopper who has been in the store often enough to understand the insufficiency of pricing and returns.
Not worth it to go there and get fleeced. There are plenty of other WONDERFUL yarn stores in nearby Portland who treat their customers right.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

TagandLink said:


> My experience with Grace Robinson in Freeport: On an impulse buy I got a set of circular needles only to get home to find out she'd charged me $25 MORE than the going rate. Shame on me for not knowing the price beforehand.
> Thinking she maybe had the price wrong, I called the store only to be told that the purchase I'd made the day before and hadn't opened yet could only be returned for store credit! I asked if she could send me a skein of yarn as a token of good faith for a disappointed customer. I never heard back from her.
> A good friend of mine said, she's a local shopper who has been in the store often enough to understand the insufficiency of pricing and returns.
> Not worth it to go there and get fleeced. There are plenty of other WONDERFUL yarn stores in nearby Portland who treat their customers right.


Wow. That's horrible. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

WendyMargaret said:


> I don't think we will get up that far although I would dearly love to visit Swans Island again. I will keep in mind for a later trip.


No yarn shops on Swans, but it's as beautiful as you remember. Do come back and PM me when you do. I'll be here.
Ellie


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

I will, thanks!


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

There is a very nice shop on Rte 1 in York, Maine called The Yarn Sellar. It is about 5 miles past the Outlet shops in Kittery,Maine. Hope you get to visit it!


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks. I will make a stop.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

EVK90344 said:


> Don't forget Over The Rainbow on School St. in Rockland. Very friendly and helpful folks with lots of samples to look at. Cashmere Goat in Camden is also very pleasant. Chairs to sit in and beautiful view of Camden Harbor from your chair.


I love visiting both of these shops. If I were living in the area, I think OTR would be the shop I'd hang out in. The last three trips I've made to Maine, I've bought yarn at OTR. In fact, this evening I finished weaving the ends in on a prayer shawl that I made with the yarn I bought there earlier this month. It's a very "husband friendly" shop too, with plenty of seating and WIFI for the waiting partner.


----------

